# A TV tuner card for a laptop



## prttal (May 29, 2011)

I would like to purchase(not very costly) external USB tv tuner card for a laptop.

I would also like to know the way if usage, like the antenna etc.


----------



## mitraark (May 29, 2011)

I have a Beetel Fun USB TV Stick , only RS 900+4% [ from Kolkata ] . Very very good for its cost , works with Cable , haven't tried with Dish TV but should work , Composite Input present.

Quality of picture is decent enough ,looks good in 23" LCD 16:9 .


----------



## prttal (May 30, 2011)

^^ That means you require a TV connection. But a TV Tuner Card should be able to show without a connection.


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2011)

prttal said:


> I would like to purchase(not very costly) external USB tv tuner card for a laptop.
> 
> I would also like to know the way if usage, like the antenna etc.



Check Winfast palmtop tv  series cards.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 30, 2011)

prttal said:


> ^^ That means you require a TV connection. But a TV Tuner Card should be able to show without a connection.



Enlighten me please ?


----------



## prttal (May 30, 2011)

This is where I am confused.
I saw some videos on youtube and they showed some antenna being put with it.


----------



## mitraark (May 30, 2011)

prttal said:


> This is where I am confused.
> I saw some videos on youtube and they showed some antenna being put with it.



Well the ANtenna is also a type of connection , isn't it ? Where exactly are you planning to watch the TV ?? By the way even if you watch the TV from Antenna , it is not going to be as small as a Router antenna or something , you have to have a Dish or something/


----------



## buddyram (May 31, 2011)

prttal said:


> ^^ That means you require a TV connection. But a TV Tuner Card should be able to show without a connection.



I am using an Internal TV Tuner Card for my desktop, it require a cable connection!


----------



## prttal (Jun 1, 2011)

YouTube - ‪First Install & Set-up of hp TV Tuner & Useful Tips (Part 1)‬&rlm;
What is this then? Please explain.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2011)

prttal said:


> YouTube - ‪First Install & Set-up of hp TV Tuner & Useful Tips (Part 1)‬&rlm;
> What is this then? Please explain.



that is for free to the air channels. Similar to those age old doordarshan TV setup we used to have at home decade(s) ago.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 1, 2011)

That is like your free radio channels . You have to pay for premium stations


----------

